# extra long flush ell



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

I found one extra long flush ell online, but it is a bit pricey.

I'm looking for one with at least 10" on one side.

Anybody have a source?

Thanks,
Will


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

I was doing some more google searching, and this thread/post from "the zone" which I must have missed came up:

"You can try Menyhart Plumbing Supply in Cleveland (216) 631-5519, I know they carry them because I've picked them up there before and I'm pretty sure they'll ship."

I called them, and they have it. Good on price, and willing to ship.

They saved my biscuits.

--Will


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Just to bring things full circle, take a look at the new flush ell installed.

http://youtu.be/TMBQuei0KAU


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Did you iron all the wrinkles out of that braided supply line? That thing is taut!


----------

